# Passing a Starhub internet contract



## lisch (Nov 4, 2013)

I will be leaving singapore soon and still have one year left on my starhub broadband cable internet (just internet, not tv). I'm allowed to pass it to someone, so please tell me if you would like to take it over. I pay $56.92/month for up to 100Mbps speed, which is 30% discount to if you signed up over the counter for a new 2 yr plan. we would have to go to starhub together to pass the plan. thanks!


----------

